# Newborn head slump in carseat



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

Let me preface this by saying that I don't know anything about carseats. This is my first baby and my MIL gave me a Chicco convertible set.

I strap my daughter in and she has basically NO neck support. I know that if I'm carrying her in a wrap or sling I need to make sure her airway is open... not her neck touching her chest like how it is in her carseat!

Is there some newborn attachment I don't know about or something? The straps have little pads for the shoulders, but those don't do anything to support her head.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Specifically what seat do you have? Is it new? Are the harness straps below your daughter's shoulders? Did the harness covers come with the seat or were they purchased seperately?

The main problem when this happens is that usually the car seat is not installed at a 45 degree angle. It is horribly unsafe to have the car seat more upright than that for a newborn. If you post what specific seat you have, we might be able to tell you how to fix the angle.

I would highly recommend you find a car seat tech near you to check your installation and make sure you are using your seat correctly. You can find events here: http://www.safekids.org/in-your-area...eck-up-events/ or post over at car-seat.org asking if there are techs in your area that can do a private check.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Make sure the seat is tilted as far back (angle-wise) as it can safely and appropriately be. Make sure that you are using ONLY pads that came with the seat, after-market positioners are a bit no-no. Once you know the baby is correctly installed in the seat, you can use receiving blankets on either side of the head to keep it from flopping about. Make sure that if you are alone in the car with the baby, you use mirrors so you can keep an eye the blanket lest it covers the baby's face.

I HIGHLY recommend visiting a tech. I have done so twice and am tossing around the idea of getting certified myself. The first time I went, I learned that I was using a locking clip WAY wrong. The second time I went in because I had turned the seat FF and couldn't figure out how to get it tight in my ex's car. I can't overemphasize how helpful it is to visit a tech.


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

MIL bought the set at a consignment store, but it seems to be all brand new or gently/rarely used perhaps by a grandparent or something. It's a Chicco keyfit. The harness covers came with the seat.

I don't know about the 45 degree angle. We fit it in the backseat the only way it would fit. The base bottom is flush with the backseat, rear-facing.

I really need to find a tech to show me how to use this thing. Everyone seems to take it for granted that I know what I'm doing ....


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FloridaBorn* 
MIL bought the set at a consignment store, but it seems to be all brand new or gently/rarely used perhaps by a grandparent or something. It's a Chicco keyfit. The harness covers came with the seat.

I don't know about the 45 degree angle. We fit it in the backseat the only way it would fit. The base bottom is flush with the backseat, rear-facing.

I really need to find a tech to show me how to use this thing. Everyone seems to take it for granted that I know what I'm doing ....









Finding a tech is a great idea!

Used seats are not recommended unless you know the complete history. The main reason being that carseats are one time use items when they come into work. Meaning that they have the ability to work once in an accident at the capacity at which they've been tested and if they are in another accident after that there can be damage you cannot see but that causes the seat to fail and your child to be injured or killed. Since you can't know for sure this seat hasn't been in an accident it would be recommended that you borrow or purchase one which you can as soon as possible.

This seat could be missing key components (possibly a head hugger, although that doesn't fix the airway problem most of the time IME) since it wasn't bought new as well.

Positional asphyxia in carseats is a real problem, and one that you are right to be concerned about. Whichever seat your child rides in it will be important to find a tech that can help you install it at the proper angle and make sure it fits your child safely so that you can feel comfortable and he/she can be safe.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Just another thought- until you can get in to see a tech, check the angle of your car- seat with a level. My Dh has an iPod touch, and there's a level-app that helps out with determining the degree of your install.

You could also take pics of the install and post them so we can take a look


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I think the infant padding on the Keyfit is required to a certain weight (11 pounds I believe). It definitely sounds like the seat is not installed properly. The Keyfit has a great bubble level on the base, so just look at that and adjust it as needed.


----------

